# My scary large haul



## Kayteuk (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay I admit, it was a bit to pricey. But I wasnt a MAC fan when it came out! And the shades are very much my style!

I had a nice wacking pay cheque from modeling and my ex and I had been arguing for a while. So I got this...
Barbie Loves MAC Collection-Real Doll Full Set +BONUS! on eBay, also, Other, Makeup, Health Beauty (end time 10-May-08 12:08:36 BST)

And it arrived today!!

All of this plus the T-shirt! And the dog is called "Caboose" hes mine. You cant have him! Lol!
And hes a bit gay, he likes make up...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I also got 

Cometblue-Dazzleglass
Eye pencil- Light as air
2 X Christian Dior Tanning products
MAC air nail laquer
Antique gold pigment
Mac volcanic exfoliator
Mac charged water
Tendertones tread gently
Mac oil control lotion










Sorry I didnt photo the rest, I had to study =(


----------



## nunu (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW!! Enjoy!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 2, 2008)

great haul!  I love the BLM collection!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 2, 2008)

My doggie likes make up too. He will sit and watch me when I apply it. Sometimes I even catch him trying to sniff around in my train case. Lol.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 2, 2008)

love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and your dog is soo cute


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so envious, I bid on that , but I'm supper happy that it went to a good home ! You better treat it right =)

SORRY , IT WAS A DIFFERENT ONE>>>> ENJOY !


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, great haul!  You'll be the prettiest med student ever!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 2, 2008)

Lol! Currently I am the most stressed out med student ever =P


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome haul!  Enjoy!  don't feel bad, I WAS a MAC user when it came out and just passed on it cause I thought I would be able to get it later on eBay if I wanted to...little did I know about the demand for it and the awaking of fakes. haha.


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations on a great haul! Good Luck on your studies!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 2, 2008)

Incredible haul, I'm dying of envy over here!  Adorable dog...maybe he's just metro!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 2, 2008)

wow!!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 2, 2008)

Lol! Yeah I think he is a bit too metro....Quite likes his doggy jumpers I have for him in the winter..


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 2, 2008)

Your collection is scrumptious!! I missed out on the entire Barbie release...sigh.


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 2, 2008)

med students deserve amazing hauls! go you!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 2, 2008)

Awww fanks guys! I expect lots of good luck Kate vibes tomoro at 8am-11am GMT =P As im still up studying!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic haul! Enjoy!!


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome haul!

My cat is named Caboose too


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 3, 2008)

wow!


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 3, 2008)

Woah great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and cute dog (what I can see of anyway)

Off-topic but are you signed with a modelling agency, if so which one?


----------



## val-x (Jun 3, 2008)

lucky I didn't know of MAC when Barbie was released but I remember walking by and seeing the large posters, HAVE FUN WITH IT!


----------



## Jot (Jun 3, 2008)

wow nice one!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 3, 2008)

aw great great haul and the doggy is so sweet


----------



## concertina (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow! Super great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is just awesome!!!  MAC is such wonderful therapy. lol  Enjoy!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 3, 2008)

Great Haul!! I love the barbie collection!


----------



## sofabean (Jun 4, 2008)

$850! WOW! enjoy it! lol. amazing haul!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG this is amazing!!! Have fun with all your new stuff!


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow!  That's a great haul!


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, great haul


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 5, 2008)

Amazing haul !!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 5, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 6, 2008)

I know the seller of that set and she is FABULOUS!! Hope you enjoy all your new goodies!!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jun 6, 2008)

I'M SUPER JEALOUS!!  I want some of the Barbie collection badly because I missed out on it and you have it all!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Have fun!  INCREDIBLE!!


----------

